# How To Use Borax?



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I have got BORAX POWDER, I heard that it can be used in bath water which will remove if any insecticides are present and its good for the feathers (makes it shiny)

Birds will drink that when mixed with water so,

Just to make sure if its safe and how to use it??


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

My pigeon bath tub is big and holds about 5 gal of water, so I mix just shy of a 1/4 cup with warm water and mix it in. I've done this for years with no bad side effects.
Dave


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

people also add it into the drinking water, will it help in killing the bacteria inside?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a few tablespoons per gallon is about right. mine drink it and have not had any troubles with it.


----------

